# Any one in colorado want to get together and try to get the rust off



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i get one day off a week and it falls on a wednesday so here is my question

any colorado hunters want to go out on a wednesday and maybe help me learn how to use my new fox pro and maybe learn a bit about these *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* colorado yotes that i havnt been able to call well


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

DUDE! I'll see what I can do. Wednesdays are my toughest days to get off work. I'll keep my eyes on the schedule and give you a shout if anything jumps at me!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

man that would be great i might have to leave the night before to meet up with ya in your neck of the woods or should i say plains lol


----------

